# Snagging Advice



## Pesha (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and i are shortly to take ownership of a new build T1 apartment in Sao Martinho do Porto (Terracos da Baia, Phase 3). I have contacted a Company called Snagging Overseas who offer a combined snagging and builders clean service for 345 euros.
Does anyone have any experience of this Company, or advice regarding snagging pre handover?
Also, Is there anyone else out there taking on their apartment in the same building next year?

Regards, Peter and Sharon Langsdale


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Pesha said:


> My wife and i are shortly to take ownership of a new build T1 apartment in Sao Martinho do Porto (Terracos da Baia, Phase 3). I have contacted a Company called Snagging Overseas who offer a combined snagging and builders clean service for 345 euros.
> Does anyone have any experience of this Company, or advice regarding snagging pre handover?
> Also, Is there anyone else out there taking on their apartment in the same building next year?
> 
> Regards, Peter and Sharon Langsdale


Snagging and cleaning have very little in common. Snagging is all about listing jobs still to be completed by the builders prior to official handover whilst cleaning is just that. Never heard of Snagging Overseas (Overseas is a relative term in itself and whilst I gather this company is based in Portugal their choice of name seems most odd)

Best suggestion would be to speak to a local RICS Chartered Surveyor and ask them to do the job for you. It wont be too expensive and should certainly pay for itself in terms of getting faults included in the builders 'still to do list' that others may just miss. Much better to trust in someone qualified to do the job. Surveyors also have to have full professional indemnity insurance cover whereas cleaners don't.


----------



## Pesha (Jan 5, 2009)

*Snagging advice*

Many thanks for the advice. I shall hunt around locally as you suggest.

Regards, Peter



MrBife said:


> Snagging and cleaning have very little in common. Snagging is all about listing jobs still to be completed by the builders prior to official handover whilst cleaning is just that. Never heard of Snagging Overseas (Overseas is a relative term in itself and whilst I gather this company is based in Portugal their choice of name seems most odd)
> 
> Best suggestion would be to speak to a local RICS Chartered Surveyor and ask them to do the job for you. It wont be too expensive and should certainly pay for itself in terms of getting faults included in the builders 'still to do list' that others may just miss. Much better to trust in someone qualified to do the job. Surveyors also have to have full professional indemnity insurance cover whereas cleaners don't.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Pesha,
Come into the British food store in Tornada, Unionjacs. we have a noticeboard full of companies that can help you, including a British building surveyor.
James
p.s. I misread the title of the thread and was quite disappointed.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Hi Pesha,
> Come into the British food store in Tornada, Unionjacs. we have a noticeboard full of companies that can help you, including a British building surveyor.
> James
> p.s. I misread the title of the thread and was quite disappointed.


hello


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

John999 said:


> hello


What's wrong John?


----------

